
Dell’s Upcoming XPS 13 Linux Laptop Includes a Highly Requested New Feature - kerng
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/01/03/dells-upcoming-xps-13-linux-laptop-includes-a-hotly-requested-new-feature/#30c5a6d8536f
======
nabla9
I have XPS 13 with Linux and it has been a good laptop. Comparable to Leonovo.

The problem is Thunderbolt Dock TB16. Even with software updates it's not
working well with Linux. It has annoying cliches. You can always get it
working after restarting some components, or restarting the OS but I can't
recommend it.

With Leonovo you I never had those problems.

------
colejohnson66
> If you’ve been following the steady march of progress from Dell’s Linux-
> first Project Sputnik team, you’re no doubt aware that the “Developer
> Edition” variant of the XPS 13 is one of the finest Linux-ready ultrabooks
> you can buy. Just ahead of CES 2020, Dell is pushing out a few more
> improvements including a feature that’s been hotly requested: fingerprint-
> reader support.

So a fingerprint reader. Maybe I’m naive, but is that really _that_ much of a
feature?

~~~
flatfilefan
I can imagine password management and recovery may be the largest burden left
in a well automated it support org. It’s incidents are inherently user driven
so it couldn’t be fully automated away until now.

